# Anavar 50mg - Oxandrolone - first use



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

Oright chaps,

Im a complete newbie, and forgive me in advance for my rookie questions. Bit of background ive been training for over 6 years, and ive always been causious of steriods, but now with my diet sorted and the right experience and maturity im ready to take the plunge.

Im going to start with some Anavar, it would be nice to hear your results with this, and if youd reccomend it as a first steriod. I know its quite mild and one of the safest out there, which are the main reasons ive opted for it.

and i dont know if this is allowed **read the rules of the board as it is not allowed**.

Thanks a million

Diplo.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

diplomatic said:


> Oright chaps,
> 
> Im a complete newbie, and forgive me in advance for my rookie questions. Bit of background ive been training for over 6 years, and ive always been causious of steriods, but now with my diet sorted and the right experience and maturity im ready to take the plunge.
> 
> ...


Honestly Anavar only cycle for 1st one is not exactly recommended. Anavar is very very mild and extremely expensive. Gains are going to be minimal if any. on top of it its a 17alpha alkylated steroid which basically means it is harsh for the liver so you wouldnt use it for more than 6 weeks before taking time off.

Your best solution both safe and good quality cycle is to do 500mg of testosterone a week for 8-12 weeks (12 being best depending on ur financial situation) followed by Post-Cycle-Recovery (PCT).

I dont think u will find many people, if any, recommending anavar only for 1st cycle..

Also it is against forum rules to ask for a source. If anyone contacts you to sell ignore as they will be scammers.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

Var is best stacked IMO with test... I am using only 125mg test cyp a week and 60mg of var ED and it has been going fantastic... I am on a small dose of test as I am on a cruise so am just putting the var in for a 5 week slot...

all the best mate...


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Diplomatic,

Do a little research on t-bol, it may be a better first cycle if you're looking not to inject.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

> Im going to start with some Anavar, it would be nice to hear your results with this


Alot of people have just used var - it will not make you bloat- you will not gain loads of weight- you will have few if any side affects- it does not convert to eastrogen- minimal PCT required- it will not totally shut you down (That depends on dose and length on)

It will make you a strong- it will harden your physique (if bodyfat low- you will see) it will make you vascular- you will keep you gains (as stated small- but noticable).

Classed as a cutting drug - but very good for strength.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Z3R0-CooL said:


> on top of it its a 17alpha alkylated steroid which basically means it is *harsh* for the liver so you wouldnt use it for more than 6 weeks before taking time off.
> 
> .


Z3RO can you explain why you feel Var is Harsh on the liver apart from it being a 17aa oral i mean have you had harsh sides from it??

diplomatic - you will always get suggestions to try something else other than Var as it is a mild steroid but then the steroid you choose depends on your goals as long as you understand that by using Var you will not gain 20+ pounds over a 6 week period as you would with maybe some other orals or injectable steroids.....

lets assume you will use Anavar firstly you will need PCT no matter what you might have read on the net so make sure you get all the meds in for PCT before the cycle starts......

secondly make sure you take a decent amount as because Var is mild you need to take a slightly higher dose than say you would D/bol....i would suggest 50-75mg a day for 6 - 8 weeks would give decent results (assuming diet/training are in check), thirdly you can take a liver cleanser like Milk thistle or Liv52 i do not believe this oral is harsh but it is still an oral steroid so prevention is better than cure by taking one of these supps and drinking lots of water you can help your liver whilst on the steroid (this or any oral)

hope this helps....


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

> ....i would suggest 50-75mg a day for 6 - 8 weeks would give decent results (assuming diet/training are in check), thirdly you can take a liver cleanser like Milk thistle or Liv52 i do not believe this oral is harsh but it is still an oral steroid so prevention is better than cure by taking one of these supps and drinking lots of water you can help your liver whilst on the steroid (this or any oral)


well said sir.



> Z3RO can you explain why you feel Var is Harsh on the liver apart from it being a 17aa oral i mean have you had harsh sides from it


??

Oral liver toxicity- is there a toxicity table where beer is a comparison - eg 10 mg of Var = 2 pints- 10 mg of Dianabol= 3 pints.

People may be able to understand values of toxicity better - especially equiated to beer.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> Z3RO can you explain why you feel Var is Harsh on the liver apart from it being a 17aa oral i mean have you had harsh sides from it??
> 
> diplomatic - you will always get suggestions to try something else other than Var as it is a mild steroid but then the steroid you choose depends on your goals as long as you understand that by using Var you will not gain 20+ pounds over a 6 week period as you would with maybe some other orals or injectable steroids.....
> 
> ...


Pscarb -- No i never suggested that it is harsh other than being 17aa. Im not saying he is gonna die or anything. just stating the fact that it is 17aa to explain why he cant use it for long periods of time. i.e. 12 weeks straight.

I personally still do not see a reason why anyone would run Var on its own... Why waste all that money for minimal gains ? Anavar will not make him lose fat, it is classed as a cutting steroid due to no aromatizing and hardening the physique so unless he is low bodyfat the change will be minimal. Good for strength? I have never ever heard that before. Anyone i know that has ever taken Var always said hardening of physique and minor vascularity but noticable strength gains? I guess everyone is different.

Assuming he is bulking, var is not the right choice, i think we all agree on this... assuming he is cutting, his bodyfat will probably be high already thus making var pretty pointless. I think that diplomatic should post his stats and bodyfat levels to make a better judgement.

Main reason though is why would you spend ££££ to minimal possitive effects when you can spend ££ and get a hell of alot more? just comes down to common sense doesnt it? Then again why not choose to run winny only.. Cheaper and more effective, no estrogenic side-effects, same toxicity as var, granted bad for hairline if he is pre-disposed to hair loss..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my point was that many throw the word HARSH around when it comes to orals without knowing how it effects the body.....this is not a dig at you mate please don't take it as one....

in your opinion the OP is wasting his money....why because he will build small but decent gains?? you are assuming many things to what his goals are....he has clearly said he is going to start with Anavar so the replies coming back should be to give advice on how and what dose he should use it......hence my reply yes i agree as i have stated he will not gain as much as if he would use D/bol or other more established steroids but this does not mean he will be disappointed with the results....


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

in your opinion the OP is wasting his money....why because he will build small but decent gains?? you are assuming many things to what his goals are....he has clearly said he is going to start with Anavar so the replies coming back should be to give advice on how and what dose he should use it......hence my reply yes i agree as i have stated he will not gain as much as if he would use D/bol or other more established steroids but this does not mean he will be disappointed with the results....


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I've just completed a low dose Anavar only and was pleased with the results I obtained, I wasn't expecting or even looking for extreme gains so, for me at least I got exactly what I wanted, strength increases, hardening, some abdominal fat loss.

Check my log here and good luck with it.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/61485-low-dose-anavar-only-results.html


----------



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

I have to firstly thank everyone for their support, I have been a lurker on these forums on and off, but I am overwhelmed by peoples support and encouraging words.

I am 5'8, weigh 12.5 stones, looking to get cut up and not bulk up too much, another reason why Var appeals to me.

This is the stage Im at :










I do need to loose a little body fat, the protien I am taking at the moment (phd) is amazingly helping with this, and tastes great too. I also use creatine mono caps before training and after, cod oil, and multi vitamin tablets too.



> lets assume you will use Anavar firstly you will need PCT no matter what you might have read on the net so make sure you get all the meds in for PCT before the cycle starts......


sorry bro for sounding like a bell-end here, but could someone outline the kind of meds I will need for PCT, and for how long after my first cycle I should be taking them?

Appreciated.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey diplomatic, we cover PCT in the thread I posted a link to, but we came to the conclusion that Nolva only would be fine for var only.

My PCT is 40/20/20 (That's 40mg first week followed by 20mg subsequent weeks) also recommend getting some Trib and ZMA to take as well.

May be worth adding in some Proviron towards the end of the cycle if hair loss sides don't worry you too much.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

diplomatic said:


> I have to firstly thank everyone for their support, I have been a lurker on these forums on and off, but I am overwhelmed by peoples support and encouraging words.
> 
> I am 5'8, weigh 12.5 stones, looking to get cut up and not bulk up too much, another reason why Var appeals to me.
> 
> ...


FOR PCT there are quite few choices that include nolvadex also known as tamoxifen, clomid (clomiphene citrate), human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG).....

Depending upon, drug(s) of choice and duration of cycle you would choose 1 of the above or a combination of all three, latter being optimal for drugs that shutdown the Hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis (HPTA) badly, i.e. deca, tren etc...

For Var only, if that is your choice, i highly doubt you will need more than just nolvadex (although it might exist a case where u might need clomid as well depending upon the sensitivity of HPTA shutdown and recovery period determined by ur own body) it dosages like UKWolverine suggested...

40mg for 1 week, 20mg for subsequent two weeks..

Best of luck


----------



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comment guys, im going to follow up all your advice.

UKWolverine it would be great to know a chat with you about your experiences, but i cant for the life of me figure how to send you a private message. Can we chat on msn?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I think you need a higher post count before we can PM each other on here. Unfortunately I don't have MSN, be happy to answer any q's you have though mate.


----------



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

ahh appreciate it. I spent ages looking for a pm button! :S

Couple of questions I have, forgive me if they seem very rookie..

1. When would you take the Var, before or after training, and how many pills?

2. Would you advise taking milk thistle during the cycle or PCT

3. What side effects have you noticed?

4. How long a cycle would you recommend?

5. I know its against roles to ask for sources, but since this is my first cycle Im cautious of being ripped off on the net, so do Var prices vary much?

Thanks very much pal.

Diplo


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

diplomatic said:


> ahh appreciate it. I spent ages looking for a pm button! :S
> 
> Couple of questions I have, forgive me if they seem very rookie..
> 
> ...


1) Does not matter... split the dose in two. Drugs have whats known as half-life. In the case of anavar its around 8 hours.. Therefore to keep steady blood levels depending upon dose split into 2 or 3 times a day. so for 60mg take 1 wake up, 1 before lunch, 1 before dinner or similar. How many pills depends on how many mgs are per pill.. Pharmaceutical comes in 2.5, 5 and 10mg per pill... Underground i have seen 20mg per pill...

2) Not necessary to take any really unless u go at high dosages but if u wanna play it safe take milk thistle at PCT and/or during

3) I personally never had any side-effects from anavar. It comes down to you as some people are more sensitive than others.

4) 6-8 weeks

5) Var prices vary extremely.... just like any medication.. and 99.99% of online stores are scammers... Price discussion is however against the rules. DO NOT buy online. If you cant get a source ur best bet is to ask someone that is using steroids just make sure he can be trusted not to rip you off i.e. friend or friend of a friend etc... When you buy it post pictures here to verify legitimacy. Surely someone here will be able to confirm if it is fake or legit...


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Z3R0-CooL has pretty much covered it, my two pennies..



 diplomatic said:


> ahh appreciate it. I spent ages looking for a pm button! :S
> 
> Couple of questions I have, forgive me if they seem very rookie..
> 
> ...


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

UKWolverine did u use pharma or UGL Anavar?... I have never seen pharma floating around...


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I used UGL but there is a new human grade lab which is supposed to be very good, they do a range of orals var being one of them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UKWolverine said:


> I used UGL but there is a new human grade lab which is supposed to be very good, they do a range of orals var being one of them.


a human grade lab  so another UGL then


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

LOL.. any idea what its name is?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Excuse my poor use of terminology, a lab that produces for a pharmaceutical market.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

whats the labs name??


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Asia Pharma, they look legit looking at their website.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

Asia pharma is the company that bought British Dragon or so i hear..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they are a pharmacy lab in a few countries i would put them in the UGL bracket though


----------



## DaveG (Apr 20, 2009)

I recently finished a 6 week course of Anavar, 40mg ED, split 20 morning, evening. GenXL Pharma.

I did get muscle hardness, and lose abdominal fat, and gained a little, but I don't feel it was worth the cost.

I lost abdominal fat...why? Cos it completely took away all appetite thus eating far less, had to throw loads of whey and liquidized food down my neck to compensate....I gained muscle hardness, but then thats just a bi product of the higher blood pressure. It did make me feel generally lethargic tho, I feel I can now work out harder now Im off it.

Now Im hungry as a pig.


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Taking 75mg of anavar ed with prop and npp.. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

Impreza_Turbo said:


> Taking 75mg of anavar ed with prop and npp.. Will let you know how it goes.


.. well u cant really give feedback on the anavar alone when u are running test and nandrolone along with it lol.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

DaveG said:


> I recently finished a 6 week course of Anavar, 40mg ED, split 20 morning, evening. GenXL Pharma.
> 
> I did get muscle hardness, and lose abdominal fat, and gained a little, but I don't feel it was worth the cost.
> 
> ...


Have you not noticed that the hardness has remained now you're off cycle? I definitely feel my muscles are denser and have a more flexed like appearance un flexed so to speak. Perhaps it's just me and will dissipate after a while. I'm still on the creatine so perhaps that's helping.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

you have the potential to make some nice keepable gains with 50mg to a 100mg of anavar for 6 weeks,,especially as its your first cycle,,, good luck anyway pal,,,theres a sticky by a well respected mod in this section which will put you on the right track pct wise


----------



## DaveG (Apr 20, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Have you not noticed that the hardness has remained now you're off cycle? I definitely feel my muscles are denser and have a more flexed like appearance un flexed so to speak. Perhaps it's just me and will dissipate after a while. I'm still on the creatine so perhaps that's helping.


Yes, but is that the anavar, or that ive been working out hard for 6 weeks? :innocent:


----------



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

appreciate all the comments chaps, I still am on course to go ahead with this first cycle, just continuing my research, and still trying to locate the best place to get Var on the net. Going to stock up on the PCT stuff aswell as suggested by the learned brothers in this post.


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am currently on a Var only cycle and as Wolverine says - it has worked well for me. So long as you set some realistic expectations from teh outset, you shouldnt be disapointed.

Like you, I chose this for my first cycle for the same reasons and it has been a really useful experience to get a feel for being on - certainly understanding the discipline around supporting things with a good diet and solid training

As others have said, you may get more 'bang for your buck' with some other meds - but if you can afford the Var and have a realistic expectation on what you want from it - I say give it a go. I know I dont have any regrets

If yo havent already, have a look at the link UKWolverine added above - quite a bit of useful info in there which might give you some insight in to our experiences with this course


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

diplomatic said:


> appreciate all the comments chaps, I still am on course to go ahead with this first cycle, just continuing my research, and still trying to locate the best place to get Var on the net. Going to stock up on the PCT stuff aswell as suggested by the learned brothers in this post.


i think u have missed multiple replies stating that you should NOT ... NOT.... NOT!! buy steroids online, from an online pharmacy, online website etc etc... as they are 99.9% scammers...

scammers = they will take your money and not send anything OR they will take your money and send you fake stuff......

not to menion that prices on the net even for fakes and scammers are insanely high most of the time...


----------



## cmboddah (Oct 18, 2008)

The best you can do is acquire it from a trusted source. Anavar is a great drug, if you get the real thing from pharmaceutical quality and not from some website...


----------



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

ahh man, thats the problem, I dont want to go around my local gym asking about gear, and you chaps tell me that sites are scams, i cant PM anyone yet as I dont think i have posted enough, so at the mo, im kinda stuck :S


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

diplomatic said:


> ahh man, thats the problem, I dont want to go around my local gym asking about gear, and you chaps tell me that sites are scams, i cant PM anyone yet as I dont think i have posted enough, so at the mo, im kinda stuck :S


Even if you PM'ed someone they "shouldn't" help you as they would be breaking forum rules. Not to mention that even if they help you they might be scamming you... I mean they could tell you, yeah mate send me 100 quid and ill send you some to this address... you send the money and u never hear from them again...

Your best chance is to either ask around the gym, or join a hardcore bodybuilding gym that is bound to have someone in there that uses and sells or is willing to help you find a source. Where in London do you live..? or run a google search on bodybuilding gyms in ur area...

But for the love of ---god?--- do not order online, you will get scammed....


----------



## bigdannydon (Oct 6, 2009)

Z3R0-CooL said:


> .. well u cant really give feedback on the anavar alone when u are running test and nandrolone along with it lol.


gen xl pharma anavar is wicked


----------

